# Windows Server 2008 RDS question



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi everyone. We have a Remote Desktop Services (RDS) environment (Windows Server 2008 R2) in which we have a load balancer server (e.g. - a gateway) and two host controllers. It's all setup for load balancing and we're using it to serve a single application to our user base through RemoteApp's. For informational purposes the application is not installed on these RDS servers. The application is run using a batch file that references a .kix script that runs an executable that doesn't actually have an installer package. It's all very interesting... 8)

Anyway, we're experiencing some strange issues with lag, user's sessions locking up, etc. and some or most of these issues appear to us to be caused by the fact that a user might be routed to rdsapp1 in the morning, disconnect and later that afternoon reconnect and end up on rdsapp2. So we wanted to make absolutely certain that using this system in the way it's been setup with a gateway/load balancer isn't causing the issue. 

That being said what we'd like to do is have a couple of users test running and using the application by connecting to the same host connection server every time instead of using the load balancer. The issue is that I don't know how to do this or if it's even possible. I've created a new RemoteApp on each of the host connection servers (rdsapp1 and rdsapp2) but of course when I attempt to run them I get a message about how the server I'm attempting to connect to isn't the server I'm being directed to or that the computer you tried to reach is not the one you specified.

Is it possible to do what I'm attempting to do without breaking the load balancing capability currently in place?


----------

